

Ask HN: Does comment editing on HN cause bad habits on the web? - johnrob

Hacker News is the only site I know where you can edit your comments... this has trained me to be a little sloppy in the initial post and make edits after submitting.  I've noticed that I'm starting to do this on other sites, only to find that I can't edit posts!  Has anyone else had this problem?
======
yalurker
Many sites allow editing, often a post is editable for a couple minutes or
until someone has responded. Some forums allow editing even after that.

I see nothing unusual about commenting conventions on Hacker News.

------
jacquesm
Most other sites have a preview option instead.

------
TotlolRon
Yes. Edit: Maybe.

